# Wo bekomme ich günstig Besatzfische her?



## stefansdl (18. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

an einem Privatteich möchten wir gerne ein paar neue Besatzfische einbringen. Der Teich liegt in Sachsen-Anhalt.
Wir wollen Spiegel-,Schuppen- und Graskarpfen und eventuell Zander besetzen.
Wo komme ich günstig an diese Fische ran?Die hiesigen Fischereizuchtbetriebe haben sehr hohe Preise für Privatkunden.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## micha84 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich günstig Besatzfische her?*

Hi

also erstmal wäre nicht schlecht zu wissen welche Grösse der Teich hat. Ab bestimmte grösse brauchst du Einverständnis von der Behörde wen du z.B. Graskarpfen einsetzen willst. Andere Sache ist der Preis, die hohe Preise haben auch durchaus Ihren Sinn. Eine gute und Gesunde Zucht hat Ihren Preis, wen du irgendwo billigen Händler findest ist immer das Risiko arg gross das man nach Masse produziert. Ich würde sagen, lieber mehr ausgeben aber dafür Freude an den Fische haben statt später irgendwelche Pestkrankheit im Tümpel.


----------



## stefansdl (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich günstig Besatzfische her?*



micha84 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also erstmal wäre nicht schlecht zu wissen welche Grösse der Teich hat. Ab bestimmte grösse brauchst du Einverständnis von der Behörde wen du z.B. Graskarpfen einsetzen willst. Andere Sache ist der Preis, die hohe Preise haben auch durchaus Ihren Sinn. Eine gute und Gesunde Zucht hat Ihren Preis, wen du irgendwo billigen Händler findest ist immer das Risiko arg gross das man nach Masse produziert. Ich würde sagen, lieber mehr ausgeben aber dafür Freude an den Fische haben statt später irgendwelche Pestkrankheit im Tümpel.




es ist ein privatteich...eigentum...da brauch ich keine genehmigung...ich will insgesamt auch nur ca. 50 karpfen besetzen...größe K2-K3 oder bis  2-4kg...


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich günstig Besatzfische her?*

wenn du bei Google-Suche Fischzucht Karpfen eingibst, findest du unendlich Angebote.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich günstig Besatzfische her?*

Billigen Besatzfisch gibt es in Regionen mit Koi-Herpes-Vieren, immer wieder kommen die Fragen nach den billigsten Anbietern aber nicht guter Qualität.


----------



## stefansdl (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich günstig Besatzfische her?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Billigen Besatzfisch gibt es in Regionen mit Koi-Herpes-Vieren, immer wieder kommen die Fragen nach den billigsten Anbietern aber nicht guter Qualität.



ich suche billigen anbieter mit sehr guter qualität#6
die gibt es...denn die preise auf dem markt sind völlig überzogen


----------



## C.K. (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich günstig Besatzfische her?*

Sorry.

Wenn ich gute Qualität in den Teichen habe, bekomme ich auch einen guten Preis dafür. 
Gute Qualität wächst nicht von alleine im Teich und das bedeutet Arbeit.

Zu verschenken hat niemand etwas.

Was nützt es Fische zu kaufen, die Beschädigungen haben, wo hinterher dann ein Pilz wächst und der Besatz ausfällt??

Wenn Du nicht soviel ausgeben möchtest, dann schaue Dich doch mal nach K1 oder K2 um, die passen meist in das Budget.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich günstig Besatzfische her?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht soviel ausgeben möchtest, dann schaue Dich doch mal nach K1 oder K2 um, die passen meist in das Budget.



Hi,
dann sind die aber zu klein um sie zu verspeisen :q
Sonst sehe ich keinen Sinn darin K3 zu besetzen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## omnimc (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich günstig Besatzfische her?*

schau mal in der fisch und fang, da gibt es sich anbieter für besatzfische. 
oder legt einen 2 teich an und züchtet selbst darin vor. zur not kannst du einen betreiber von forellenteich in deiner nähe fragen. manchmal geht das mit einen kasten hopfenkaltschale (vermittlungsgebühr ) vorausgesetzt man kennt sich.


----------



## WUTZ82 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich günstig Besatzfische her?*

Man nehme diese Adresse und schreibt seinen Suchbegriff rein http://www.google.de/ und wie durch ein Wunder wird dir dann geholfen.

Fals es nicht geht 

http://www.fischzucht-mueller.de/besatzfische-fisch-besatz.html

http://www.fischzuchtpeschkes.de/Be...esatzfische/body_preisliste_besatzfische.html

http://www.westerwaelder-fischzucht...52a28472f718=411726d1e80bd406bdb08986ef01be32

http://besatzfische-zander.npage.de/

http://www.braun-fischfarm.de/pages/frischfi.htm

Was dir dann gefällt und was nicht musst du entscheiden das können wir nicht für dich tun


----------

